# Why the Mavs lost....



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Some players didnt have their heads in the game!!!! hahah...Watch!! *** LINK EDITED OUT DUE TO REQUEST ***


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> There's nothing like an *** to distract you from playing Defense and making shots.
> 
> Not buying it. I don't see a date either. Then again I didn't watch the whole thing.


...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol does someone want to PM me whatever was up there?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Isnt this the same guy who made the "Why the Mavs lost" in the nba general forum?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> Isnt this the same guy who made the "Why the Mavs lost" in the nba general forum?


 Yeah. This really wasn't worthy of being taken down...what the hell...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edit: nevermind.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah. This really wasn't worthy of being taken down...what the hell...


Trust me, I left it up there because I didn't find the link offensive, but I can't speak for everyone. If somebody complains to me about the contents, I will have to edit it out.

PM me if you want the link.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Trust me, I left it up there because I didn't find the link offensive, but I can't speak for everyone. If somebody complains to me about the contents, I will have to edit it out.
> 
> PM me if you want the link.


 It's already one of my youtube favorites ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I found it offensive for those of us old enough to appreciate basketball and share our knowledge of it. If it's anything more than that, consider if you would be comfortable letting your 12 or 13 year old watch it.

Like it or not, we do have a younger audience to guide.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I found it offensive for those of us old enough to appreciate basketball and share our knowledge of it. If it's anything more than that, consider if you would be comfortable letting your 12 or 13 year old watch it.
> 
> Like it or not, we do have a younger audience to guide.


Fair enough.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Someone send it to me please


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I found it offensive for those of us old enough to appreciate basketball and share our knowledge of it. If it's anything more than that, consider if you would be comfortable letting your 12 or 13 year old watch it.
> 
> Like it or not, we do have a younger audience to guide.


Yes... many young grasshoppers in the audience. Learn they must from the wise bray.

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yes... many young grasshoppers in the audience. Learn they must from the wise bray.
> 
> :biggrin:


Snatch the pebble from my hand...? :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Snatch the pebble from my hand...? :clown:


bray the wise used "snatch" and "hand" in one sentence? :biggrin: 

Seriously - I'm kidding.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> bray the wise used "snatch" and "hand" in one sentence? :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously - I'm kidding.


Deep in unfathomable minds come the deepest elements... :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Deep in unfathomable minds come the deepest elements... :clown:


Something tells me your brain has more folds than normal individuals... 

Seriously - that's a compliment.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Something tells me your brain has more folds than normal individuals...
> 
> Seriously - that's a compliment.


Hmmm.... unless you have excessive brain folds. :biggrin: 

Interesting article on Gene for Joubert Syndrome with Excessive Brain Folds


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hmmm.... unless you have excessive brain folds. :biggrin:
> 
> Interesting article on Gene for Joubert Syndrome with Excessive Brain Folds


How - or why - in the hell did you find that ?!? :curse: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> How - or why - in the hell did you find that ?!? :curse: :clap:


You mean you are not fascinated by brain folds? LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You mean you are not fascinated by brain folds? LOL...


Well, yes.

But that's beside the point !! :curse:


----------

